# 370 gallons in my garage....



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

So after driving around in the bush at my house I discovered something interesting. A 370 gallon container... One of the ones with the metal frame on a pallet kind of thing so I scrubbed it down and filled it with water... Now to figure out what kind of fish to throw in it. I was thinking I'd breed feeder guppies but I'm not to sure. Any suggestions?


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

tilapia fish with aquaponics and can sell it back to BCA. Much cheaper then going to T&T .


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

I was thinking something small because I have a 5 g pail of hikari micro pellets


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

tilapia will eat anything even dog food, or you can use duckweed. So for fry you can use micro pellets.


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

spit.fire said:


> I was thinking something small because I have a 5 g pail of hikari micro pellets


the tilapia will eat those...


----------



## shelby67 (Jun 19, 2011)

Something big enough so you can go fishing in ur garage!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

1000 Neon Tetras and 1000 Cories ;D


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Aquaponics would be cool. Something that doesn't require heaters would be nice too.


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Trout farm! Lol

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Foxtail said:


> Trout farm! Lol
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


For trout I just dirtbike 5 minutes up the road and drop a line in the water


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Goldfish. You can then have feeders and have something to look at and don't have to heat it.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

i think trout be cool i dont think you want to heat it i did so for tanks in my garage and my hydro went up a bit. But it is the summer and alot warmer than when i was doing it.


----------



## gsneufeld (Jan 28, 2012)

I second the corys.... In a tank that size you have enough room to get a school the size like in their natural habitat. That would be so cool to see!


----------



## Foxtail (Mar 14, 2012)

Wouldnt be able to see it... The tank is not clear...

Sent from my SGH-T959D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## reeferious (Apr 30, 2010)

get some tilapia frys from oregon feed them pellets in no time you'll have dinners swimming in your garage


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Endlers are very easy-going. They produce lots of babies and tolerate a range of water conditions.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

i would do tilapia too but i would use the fry and fingerlings as feed for predators.


----------

